# seeing horses on newmarket gallops?



## jennywren07 (5 September 2013)

I'm taking a friend up to Newmarket next week to do the stud museum but we were wondering if we can go watch them exercising on the gallops? if so where and when? ideally not too early as were coming from London and whilst i don't mind and early start id rather not be leaving at 2am


----------



## Laafet (5 September 2013)

If you go up Warren Hill, that is the best place, there are plenty of horses about town until around 10am. Today I was stuck in traffic around 9am for ages as loads of horses were going out to the Severals.


----------



## mandwhy (5 September 2013)

I think they do go about 8am, but who knows there might be some out later!


----------



## tonitot (5 September 2013)

They tend to start going out about half 5 up till 12, though it gets quieter around 11. Warren Hill is definitely the best place to go as its always busy and easy to get to from the road


----------



## jennywren07 (5 September 2013)

lovely thanks, wheres the best place to park for warren hill?


----------



## Gusbear (5 September 2013)

You can park on the hill itself and watch from the comfort of your car if the weather is bad.
Horses are usually out from about 7.30am onwards.


----------



## Gusbear (5 September 2013)

P.S.  If you get the chance also pay a visit the the National Stud (which is near the big roundabout with the large horse statue as you are coming into Newmarket). It's well worth it.


----------



## Bobbly (5 September 2013)

On Sunday 22nd September is Newmarket Open Day, horses on the gallops, yards open, car parking close by, refreshments available, National stud tours (need to book those they get filled instantly!) An interesting day out and lots of trainers available to chat with and different places to visit (farriers etc). Google it!


----------



## jennywren07 (5 September 2013)

ahh boo bobbly i've only got the 12th off work. but the plan is it head up early enough to see some on the gallops, visit the museum and the stud and have a drive around


----------



## Bobbly (5 September 2013)

Shame, you'll miss a good day.  http://www.thenewmarketfestival.co.uk/index.php/events/details/23-newmarket-open-day
Driving around make sure you cover Birdcage Walk, lots of training yards, Fordham Road? (Main road out towards A11, Warren Hill and beyond, lots of wonderful studs out the back of Newmarket. Some yards may even have an open day prior to the 22nd, they did last year


----------

